#ubuntu-my 2011-03-07
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak
<yuskhanzab> meng, 
<yuskhanzab> yo
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-08
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-09
<kstan> ada orang sini?
<kstan> lama tak masuk
<sweemeng> -.-V
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-10
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak nak borak2 la
<yuskhanzab> huhu
<bigbird> macam2 log ada
<bigbird> takkan takder orang chat dalam ni
<wormmox> haha.. bigbird 
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-11
<yuskhanzab> sweemeng, ada tak
<sweemeng> yes
<sweemeng> wassup
<yuskhanzab> apa kabar
<yuskhanzab> ada nak tanya skit ni
<sweemeng> ok
<yuskhanzab> kenapa kadang2 panel atas tu tak leh display seperti yg sy susun
<yuskhanzab> kadang2 time tu tertolak ke hujung secara sendiri
<sweemeng> resolution ke?
<yuskhanzab> so terpaksa la sy susun lagi mcm yg sy nak
<yuskhanzab> bukan 
<sweemeng> tak tau la
<yuskhanzab> panel kat atas tu
<sweemeng> tak pernah saya hadapi nya
<sweemeng> hmm
<yuskhanzab> oo
<sweemeng> cuba cari sama ada issue ini wujud dalam launchpad
<yuskhanzab> dah cari kat google tak dapat
<sweemeng> hmm
<sweemeng> ok
 * sweemeng pun tak pasti
<yuskhanzab> oh
<yuskhanzab> malas la kadang2 nak susun semula applet2 tu
<yuskhanzab> dah lock pun masih boleh begerak sendiri
<yuskhanzab> haha
<sweemeng> macam problem resolution jer
<sweemeng> hmm
 * sweemeng need to work now
<yuskhanzab> ok
<yuskhanzab> kerja mmg penting
<yuskhanzab> :D
<Seatux__> ghost meng m3ng
<mypapit> lets fucking play urban terror!
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-13
<Guest66414> hi there everyone. good afternoon
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-05
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz> hotfloppy: pong
<fairuz> hotfloppy: apa bikin. :D
<hotfloppy> eh, ada org.. tak perasan lak..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> kija la..
<fairuz> wb deensokmo
<susahsebut> hi all
<susahsebut> ping fairuz fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> oit deensokmo 
<susahsebut> ak47suk1, and hotfloppy 
<fairuz> pong susahsebut
<susahsebut> kije ke fairuz 
<fairuz> mcm biase la :p
<susahsebut> raspberry pi dah sampai lom?
<susahsebut> jangan lupa aku punya satu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
 * hotfloppy angkat pala skit dari sebalik laptop..
<susahsebut> haha apa la angkat sket je
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> tekanan ni..
<hotfloppy> sebabkan 2-3 query, abih kena re-dump balik db..
<hotfloppy> cis!
<susahsebut> oooo... sabar2
<fairuz> baru pre-order keke
<susahsebut> berapa rm fairuz 
<susahsebut> kalau duit malaysia la
<fairuz> seratus lebih tak salah aku
<susahsebut> ko nak kasi masuk android ke dalam tu?
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> takde screen camne nak letak android :D
<fairuz> lgpun diorang tak port lagi utk android aku rasa
<fairuz> nak install debian ke ape ke dlm tu
<susahsebut> screen desktop ada
<susahsebut> ek eleh, lari pulak deensokmo neh
<susahsebut> hotfloppy, packaging dah jadi ka?
<hotfloppy> sudah :D
<susahsebut> terbaik... boleh la ye import key?
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. boleh..
<hotfloppy> tapi kena guna command.. gui suck!
 * susahsebut start makan. nasi goreng cendawan sudah sampai
<susahsebut> jemput sume makan
<hotfloppy> wah.. nasi !
 * hotfloppy tak makan nasik lagi dari semalam.. :(
<susahsebut> errr.... ko kan suka domino's pizza
<susahsebut> XD
<hotfloppy> eh.. ada2.. makan nasi ayam masa sampai tu..
<hotfloppy> tapi SIKIT nak mampos..
<hotfloppy> 1st time aku makan cepat gila..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<susahsebut> kesian ayam tu ko amek nasi dia XD
<susahsebut> siap makan
<susahsebut> tak pedas - kurang sedap
<susahsebut> main sumbat je ni sebab lapar
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> kira ok la tu dapat makan nasik
<fairuz> aku ni nak makan nasik kena masak sendiri, kalau sedap takpa
<susahsebut> oooo susah ek nak cari nasik sana?
<fairuz> beras byk
<fairuz> tapi nak carik nasik kat kedai tak dapat la
<hotfloppy> masak sniri je la..
<hotfloppy> lagi best..
<hotfloppy> buat rendang..
<hotfloppy> :D
<fairuz> mmg best kalau sedap :D
<fairuz> kalau masak pun sekadar ada rupa...
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut> balik malaysia belajar masak la fairuz 
<fairuz> <-- tak reti masak
<fairuz> reti tu reti la sikit
<fairuz> setakat masak ayam merah ke tu bole la
<fairuz> nak rendang tak dapat la keke
<fairuz> adei aku lagi prefer pegi kedai makan sebenarnye
<fairuz> mcm kat mesia
<fairuz> kan best order je pastu dapat makan
<hotfloppy> fairuz, sebenarnye rendang senang je nak buat..
<hotfloppy> selama ni pon aku ingat susah sebab ramai org dok provok kata susah susah susah..
<hotfloppy> tapi bila dah try buat.. senang gila..
<hotfloppy> bahan sikit je..
<fairuz> oo ye ke
<fairuz> bleh try nih weekend ni
<fairuz> ari biasa mcm tak sempat kalau nak buat
<fairuz> tahan lama tak rendang?
<hotfloppy> tengok cara hang buat la..
<hotfloppy> kalo buat kering, lama la tahan..
<hotfloppy> aritu aku buat, bleh makan 3 hari :P
<hotfloppy> tapi boh dalam fridge la..
<fairuz> oo
<hotfloppy> aku suka cari resepi kat sini: www.myresipi.com
<hotfloppy> url tu betol.. mmg camtu ejaan dia..
 * hotfloppy tumpang bersimpati ngan admin page tu sebab tak reti mengeja..
<susahsebut> dem aeon
<susahsebut> sibuk je suruh aku amek kad kredit dia
<fairuz> oo sama la, best resipi kat situ
<fairuz> mmg betul ejaan dia tu
 * susahsebut pilik nama susah disebut banyak kali kat atas tu
<fairuz> susahsebut: ade kat johor lagi ke
<fairuz> ke dah balik pc
<susahsebut> .me kat gerik
<susahsebut> otw balik pc
<susahsebut> lalu ipoh tadi
 * ak47suk1 back
<ak47suk1> myresipi try cari resipi bubur ayam ala mcd. aku dah try buat jadi cuma aku tak bubuh ajinomoto
<susahsebut> wb ak47suk1 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<fairuz> ak47suk1: uih buat aku terliur je
<darknite> fairuz sihat?
<fairuz> darknite: sihat
<darknite> bagus la kalau sihat...darknite nie baru hbs keje
<darknite> hehe
<fairuz> darknite: chat kat sini pun boleh, takyah pm :)
<fairuz> http://www.tutorialmelayu.com
<darknite> ok
<darknite> blog fairuz ke tuh
<darknite> nice
<fairuz> aah tapi jarang2 je update kalau ada masa 
<darknite> xpe..info jgk tuh
<darknite> jika di bandingkan dengan darknite...blog fairuz boleh la..
<darknite> blog darknite biasa2 saje 
<darknite> darknite akan tunggu update dari fairuz mengenai blog
<fairuz> update ape tu
<darknite> nice blog
<darknite> blh belajar banyak bende
<darknite> ape pendapat fairuz mengenai blog darknite
<fairuz> takleh masuk plak 
<fairuz> pakai hosting dari mana tu
<darknite> masuk mana 
<darknite> kurang paham
<fairuz> darknite.net
<darknite> darknite blh saje masuk
<fairuz> dah boleh lepas refresh
<darknite> ok2
<darknite> ape pendapat fairuz
<fairuz> ok je tu
<fairuz> hari tu dah tanya dah :D
<darknite> yeke
<darknite> lupa2
<darknite> darknite banyak makan semut kot
<darknite_> biasa la..keje banyak
<fairuz> :)
<darknite_> aik
<darknite_> fairuz tengah buat pe 2
<fairuz> tengah coding benda 
<darknite_> wow...bole la ajar darknite sikit2
<darknite_> hehe
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> untuk kerja ni
<darknite_> i see...fairuz dari qlate kan..
<fairuz> yup
<fairuz> kampung kat sana
<darknite_> tapi sekarang di area mana
<darknite_> blh jumpa kalau dekat
<fairuz> keja kat france ni, bukan kat mesia
<darknite_> yeke
<darknite_> ingatkan malaysia fairuz
<Fakrul> :)
<fairuz> Fakrul: :)
<Fakrul> bz?
<darknite> :) semua
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt dan good night guys
<darknite> welcome back hotfloppy
<darknite> sunyi saje arinie
<fairuz> dah tido kot yg lain hehe
<darknite> maybe kot...france sekarang kul berapa?
<fairuz> 4 ptg
<darknite> oo
<susahsebut> ping pong
<susahsebut> :p
<darknite> ping susahsebut
<darknite> ayu12ayu
<darknite> cis..
<deensokmo> hu.huu
<deensokmo> ko ingat mirc chat room ka..
<darknite> mmg pun..lalala
<deensokmo> aku login pakai chatzilla.. addons firefox..
<hotfloppy> thanks darknite 
<darknite> pergh
<darknite> ape yg thanks lak hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> tadi hang welcome back aku..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<darknite> ceh...igtkan gapo
<hotfloppy> tension sungguh..
<darknite> nape tension lak
<hotfloppy> biasa la.. keja..
<darknite> normal la...aku nie tension jgk pasal keje
<hotfloppy> aku tension yg amat..
<darknite> nape la bro
<hotfloppy> 2 kali dah import database, replicate, failed..
<hotfloppy> ni nak kena import kali ketiga..
<hotfloppy> sial betol..
<hotfloppy> dah la line slow.. aku pon tak paham la dc tu..
<hotfloppy> 2 2 server dok dalam 1 dc, tapi slow..
<hotfloppy> dah tau org nak wat migration, boh la dalam satu subnet..
<hotfloppy> ni pi boh asing2..
<hotfloppy> bodoh tol la..
<darknite> biasa la..manusia la katakan
<darknite> ko dah explain ke kat orang tu
<hotfloppy> nanti la aku cakap kat bos aku.. dia yg slalu deal..
<hotfloppy> benda skejap bleh makan sampai 2-3 hari..
<hotfloppy> masa nak buat pon tak panjang..
<hotfloppy> aku cuma ada masa dari kol 2-3 pagi sampai 7 pagi je..
<darknite> pergh
<darknite> xpe2..bawak bersabar....nie semua dugaan
<hotfloppy> mmg tak cukup masa la dengan line slow tu..
<fairuz> :|
 * fairuz tekanan jugak
<hotfloppy> tekanan jugak ?
<hotfloppy> hari tekanan ke apa arini ?
<hotfloppy> :P
<fairuz> keke
<darknite> fairuz tekanan sbb ape
<fairuz> tgh nak implement sha1 calculation, tapi lepas kira2 tak sama -.-
<darknite> macam mana blh xsama lak tuh..musykil2
<darknite> maan deensokmo menghilang?
<fairuz> susahsebut
<susahsebut> hehe fah sampai rumah ke fairuz 
<susahsebut> *dah
<susahsebut> x tido lagi hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> belom..
<hotfloppy> tgh wat keja..
<hotfloppy> time2 camni je bleh buat..
<susahsebut> maseh dengan db lagi?
<hotfloppy> a'ah..
<susahsebut> oooo..... semoga berjaya setel db
<hotfloppy> hahaha..
<hotfloppy> stress dah ni..
<hotfloppy> aku first time buat replication nih..
<hotfloppy> tapi benda ni actually bleh setel skejap je even first time pon..
<hotfloppy> tapi sebabkan masa kerja limited, tu yg buat lambat..
<susahsebut> sian susahsebut x tau apa tu replication
<hotfloppy> siang2 ngan malam takleh nak wat sebab db akan lock..
<hotfloppy> replication: dbA = dbB
<hotfloppy> itu je..
<hotfloppy> skang ni dbA dah ada..
<hotfloppy> aku nak buat dbB lak.. tapi data kena sama dengan dbA
<hotfloppy> so, aku kena export dbA & import ke dbB..
<hotfloppy> tapi data sentiasa bertambah, so data kat dbB tu outdated..
<hotfloppy> kat situ la kita kena replicate data dari dbA ke dbB..
<hotfloppy> yg lambat tu, masa import & export tu la..
<hotfloppy> sebab time kita export keluar db dari dbA, db tu akan terlock.. so, site takleh pakai la..
<hotfloppy> tu yg kena buat tgh2 malam, time org tak guna..
<susahsebut> x boleh code kasi perubahan dbA automatik cync dangan dbB?
<susahsebut> *sync
<hotfloppy> replication process ni lebih kurang cam sync la..
<hotfloppy> function dalam mysql..
<susahsebut> ooo replications = the act of makingcopies
<hotfloppy> so, nanti, dbB akan sentiasa synchronize dengan dbA..
<hotfloppy> masalah aku skang ni, 2 benda..
<hotfloppy> 1. masa nak export import tu limited.. tgh malam (start 2-3AM) sampai 6-7AM sahaja..
<hotfloppy> 2. nak transfer file dari server dbA ke server dbB lambat nak mampos..
<susahsebut> dia memang tak boleh automated ye?
 * susahsebut tak tau sebab tu tanya
<hotfloppy> replication mmg automated..
<susahsebut> abes tu?
<hotfloppy> tapi nak export import db tu kita kena buat la..
<susahsebut> ooo jadinya sebab lambat je la ni yang jadi masalah
<hotfloppy> yup..
<hotfloppy> aku boleh je wat script..
<susahsebut> hehe ko rotan sikit dbA dengan dbB tu suruh laju sket
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<hotfloppy> tapi buatnya process export db tu lajak sampai kol 10AM, tak ke naya..
<hotfloppy> 3 jam site down.. mmg kena la aku..
<susahsebut> memang tiap2 hari kena buat ke?
<hotfloppy> tak.. skang ni tgh nak tukar ke server baru..
<hotfloppy> lepas dah setel nih, takyah la..
<hotfloppy> nak tukar ke server baru, semua benda kena bawak pi server baru..
<hotfloppy> file2 lain bleh copy gitu je sebab static data..
<hotfloppy> db ni live data.. dalam masa 10 saat, beratus (mungkin ribu) data masuk..
<hotfloppy> itu yg leceh skit..
<susahsebut> memang x tido la malam ni ko hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> ye.. malam ni, malam2 since 2 minggu lepas dan malam2 seterusnya..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<susahsebut> amboi, lama dah start x habis lagi
<susahsebut> agak berapa banyak db yang nak kena pindah?
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. sebab ni first time aku buat replication..
<hotfloppy> takde cikgu lak..
<hotfloppy> tutorial kat tenet based on not live server..
<hotfloppy> so, bleh downkan skejap semata2 utk replicate..
<hotfloppy> so, aku try & error..
<hotfloppy> kali pertama aku export db tanpa lock.. tak jadi..
<hotfloppy> kali kedua aku export db tanpa lock secara global.. tak jadi..
<susahsebut> nasib baik tak terfakap db masa x jadi tu
<hotfloppy> ni nak export kali ketiga..
<hotfloppy> aku tak usik isi dalam dia..
<hotfloppy> just export keluar je..
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<susahsebut> belajar kat mana dulu hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> belajar camna tu ?
<hotfloppy> belajar benda2 ni ke, belajar kolej ?
<susahsebut> kolej/U?
<hotfloppy> cosmopoint ipoh.. diploma je..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<susahsebut> memang bidang IT la ye
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. diploma IT..
<hotfloppy> tapi belajar basic programming je skit2..
<hotfloppy> basic network skit2..
<hotfloppy> semua sikit2..
<hotfloppy> db ada gak belajar.. guna ms access..
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<susahsebut> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/locally-integrated-menus-delayed-for.html
<susahsebut> 12.10 baru dapat. cun jugak tengok. cuma yang pelik apa jadi dengan HUD pulak?
<susahsebut> ngantuk
<susahsebut> tido dulu hotfloppy 
<susahsebut> salam
<hotfloppy> okay2..
<hotfloppy> waalaikumsalam..
<fairuz_> koh koh
<fairuz_> baru balik rumah -.-
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: 
<hotfloppy> kol brapa ?
<fairuz_> 9 
<fairuz_> pegi keja 8 am -.-
<fairuz_> tak setel lagi masalah plak tu
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> tension kan ?
<hotfloppy> aku pon tgh tension nih..
<hotfloppy> migrain pon sudah mari..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fairuz_> tu la
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-06
<susahsebut> salam
<Fakrul> :)
<Fakrul> ping susahsebut 
<Fakrul> 12.04 nye launcher ni nape tak autohode?
<Fakrul> *autohide?
<Fakrul> ping fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> unity launcher tu ke
<susahsebut> install myunity
<susahsebut> boleh configure dalam tu
<Fakrul> kat system setting > appearance > behavior tu autohide off?
<Fakrul> a'ah, unity launcher
<Fakrul> :(
<Fakrul> today 12.04 update -> 164mb o.0
<Fakrul> skang 12.04 dah peringkat apa? alpha? beta?
 * Fakrul gogle tapi takdapat 
<Fakrul> susahsebut, fakrul duk tunggu update baru dapat install myunity. hope dapat tukar setting autohide tu
<Fakrul> morning hotfloppy 
<Fakrul> :D
<Fakrul> lubotu2
<Fakrul> -.-"
<Fakrul> diam pulak dia
<Fakrul> alhamdulillah dah siap update . restart
<Fakrul> :D
<Fakrul> siap update
<susahsebut> away tadi gi tandas
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<Fakrul> tak boleh setting la susahsebut 
<Fakrul> dah pkai munity pun tak boleh
<Fakrul> kalo firefox fullscreen, launcher tak autohide
<Fakrul> =.="
<Fakrul> bug ke?
<Fakrul> rugi tak g jem aritu XD
<Fakrul> lambat lagi nak rehat
<Fakrul> lapo
<susahsebut> Fakrul, 
<susahsebut> buka appearance
<susahsebut> klik tab behaviour
<susahsebut> dalam tu boleh set untuk autohide
<Fakrul> adez, susahsebut out lak
<Fakrul> dah setting kat situ tapi takleh
<susahsebut> ping Fakrul 
<susahsebut> dah boleh autohide ke unity launcher tu?
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> kohkoh
<lankapo_> test test
<fairuz> gingerboy92: apa soalan ko tadi
<fairuz> cepat2
<fairuz> nak gi minum2 plak ni keke
<fairuz> gingerboy92: ping
<susahsebut> saya ada soalan. 
<susahsebut> mintak belanja minum boleh tak?
<susahsebut> XD
<gingerboy92> =..="
<gingerboy92> aku ngah makan nasik
<fairuz> makan je tau keke
 * susahsebut lapar nasik
<gingerboy92> ko pon nak g makan jugak
<gingerboy92> haha
<gingerboy92> Each student in a class of 30 students takes 2 tests in which scores range between 0
<gingerboy92> and 100. Suppose the test scores are stored in a 30 X 2 array TEST. Write a program
<gingerboy92> that should output the average score for both tests. Your program must consist of the
<gingerboy92> following functions:
<gingerboy92> (a)
<gingerboy92> getData()that reads and stores data in the two dimensional array.
<gingerboy92> (b)
<gingerboy92> averageTest1() that calculates and returns the average score for Test1.
<gingerboy92> (c)
<gingerboy92> averageTest2() that calculates and returns the average score for Test2.
<gingerboy92> (d)
<gingerboy92> display() that output the average score Test1 and Test2.
<gingerboy92> (These functions must all have the appropriate parameters.)
<susahsebut> wb hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> tenkiu :)
<susahsebut> wc
<hotfloppy> susahsebut penah guna screen tak ?
 * fairuz baru balik minum :D
<gingerboy92> =.="""" 
<fairuz> gingerboy92: ko lambat tadi keke
<susahsebut> sorry hotfloppy 
<susahsebut> x perasan ada q
<susahsebut> penah guna screen= kurang faham soalan
<fairuz> aplkasi nama screen
<susahsebut> x penah
<susahsebut> untuk apa tu?
 * susahsebut cepat2 skodeng
<gingerboy92> haha.. ce jawaab.. XD 
<susahsebut> yang ni ke fairuz hotfloppy http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. yg tu la..
<hotfloppy> saja je tanya kot2 penah guna..
<susahsebut> x penah 
 * susahsebut gi baca jap
<hotfloppy> aku slalu guna screen.. tapi baru tejumpa satu lagi tool ala2 screen..
<hotfloppy> tmux nama dia..
<hotfloppy> lagi best.. bleh split2 pane..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<susahsebut> kalau selalu guna banyak2 terminal la ni eh berguna?
 * susahsebut baca tapi masih kurang faham =.=
<fairuz> gingerboy92: http://ideone.com/uqXYQ
<fairuz> oh aku tak nampak soalan d
<fairuz> ko buat la sendiri :P
<fairuz> senang je d tu int display(){ cout << "Average both test " << (averageTest() + averageTest2())/2 << endl; }
<gingerboy92> haha.. takpe.. yg tu aku tahu.. aku sangkut kat getData()
<gingerboy92> XD
<fairuz> -.- :)
<fairuz> cin mcm biasa je
<fairuz> kalau array 2 dimension, ko pakai la 2 loop
<fairuz> ko banyang je array ni macam kotak2 excel tu
<fairuz> senang sket nak faham
<fairuz> *bayang
<gingerboy92> haha.. aku tahu.. aku duk pk camne la nak buat benda tu return balik value yg 2d array tu
<gingerboy92> hahaha
<gingerboy92> rupanya takyah return.. kuangkuangkuanng.. XD
<fairuz> bleh je nak return
<fairuz> tapi kat prototype tu ko kena bagi pointer kepada array tu la
<fairuz> eh
<fairuz> kalau bagi pointer pun takyah return
<fairuz> lagipun ko tak belaja lagi pointer keke
<gingerboy92> kena guna pointer eh?
<gingerboy92> haha
<fairuz> abaikan
<gingerboy92> patot la tak jadi2
<gingerboy92> haha
<fairuz> yg aku baut tu
<fairuz> array global
<fairuz> so bleh access terus
<gingerboy92> ekekeee.. aku dah paham camne.. XD
<gingerboy92> mekasih weyh.. sekali lagi ko tolong aku.. ish3.. terharu. haha
<fairuz> bayar la, igt free ke
<fairuz> haha
<gingerboy92> nanti ptptn lulus aku bayar.. hahaha
<gingerboy92> sekarang miskin.. 2 bulan takder ptptipu
<gingerboy92> haha
<fairuz> keke
<gingerboy92> haha.. ok ah wey.. sian group ni punya channel.. 
<gingerboy92> hahaha
<hotfloppy> susahsebut, biasanya berguna kalo kita buat kerja remotely guna ssh biasanya.. tayah nak connect byk2.. just connect 1 session pastu guna screen je.. :)
<susahsebut> ping lankapo_ 
<fairuz> hotfloppy: +1 
<fairuz> akan aku pakai screen ni nanti
<susahsebut> fairuz aku nak +1 jugak
<hotfloppy> fairuz tak penah guna ke ?
<hotfloppy> penting oo screen ni..
<susahsebut> lariii.... gi mandi jap
<hotfloppy> kalo takde, mesti makin susah kerja2 aku..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fairuz> selama ni pakai satu je
<hotfloppy> skang ni tgh biasakan diri guna tmux lak..
<hotfloppy> belajar la guna screen.. sgt2 bagos.
<hotfloppy> 3 benda yg slalu kita akan guna kat screen:
<hotfloppy> 1. screen -S namaScreen <- ini utk beri nama pada screen session kita.. kalo tanak pon takpa, tapi kalo nak reattach, kena guna PID la.. leceh..
<hotfloppy> 2. screen -r namaScreen/PID <- utk reattach screen yg telah detach
<hotfloppy> 3. screen -ls <- menyenaraikan detached screen session..
<hotfloppy> utk detach dari screen session, gunakan "CTRL+a d"
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> terbaik
 * ak47suk1 baru balik :)
<hotfloppy> camna nak elak income tax eh ? :P
<fairuz> beli buku
<fairuz> beli aset
<fairuz> nak elak takleh la
<fairuz> tapi at least daripada byr kosong je mcm buang duit
<fairuz> baik pakai duit tu buat tambah ilmu mcm beli buku ke
<fairuz> reader digest etc
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ^
<fairuz> byk ke kena income tax :D
<hotfloppy> beli buku ?
<hotfloppy> beli buku boleh tolak income tax ke ?
<fairuz> boleh
<fairuz> http://www.hasil.org.my/goindex.php?kump=5&skum=1&posi=3&unit=1&sequ=1
<fairuz> beli komputer pun ade tu
<hotfloppy> individu saudara tanggungan <- maksudnya camna ?
<hotfloppy> kalo aku tanggung family, dikira ke ?
<fairuz> tu kena contact diorang la, aku tak tau sgt kalau detail2 ni
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> welcome sumardi
<fairuz> yuuuhuuu
<darknite> fairuz
<fairuz> darknite:  yup
<darknite> macam mana dengan code semalam?
<fairuz> jadi dah
<fairuz> problem ngan endian je sebenanye -.-
<darknite> endian?
<darknite> kurang paham
<fairuz> tersilap big endian ngan little endian time buat kira2
<fairuz> wb susa`
<fairuz> wb susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> thanks fairuz 
<susah_sebut> kat tenpat keje lagi ke?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: aa baru 2.30
<fairuz> tgh gembira sikit ni
<fairuz> menjadi keja aku keke
<susah_sebut> ooo patut la
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> aku tengah pening2 ni
<susah_sebut> network slow pulak malam ni
<lon3star> 2.30 tu time zone mana bos?
<fairuz> france dan sekitar dia
<fairuz> gmt + 1
<fairuz> susah_sebut: kat pc ke tu
<lon3star> oo
<susah_sebut> yup fairuz kat pc. hi lon3star 
<fairuz> <-- tak pernah nampak ionstart bersuara :D
<fairuz> *lon3star
<lon3star> hehe
<lon3star> bukan apa bila nampak 2.30 tu , sajer tanya khabar kot2  duduk kat uk
<lon3star> sekarang kat sana daylight saving so beza 8 jam dari malaysia
<lon3star> sampai hujung bulan ni baru tukar
<fairuz> 21/3 kan aku pun dh lupa
<fairuz> kang bangun2 pegi keja jam lain plak keke
<lon3star> aku rasa 21/3
<lon3star> kau area mana?
<fairuz> aku kat Nice, dekat2 dengan monaco
<fairuz> lon3star: duk kat UK ka?
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> aku masih on and off balik uk
<lon3star> setiap 6 - 8 bulam
<lon3star> setiap 6 - 8 bulan
<lon3star> eh silap jawab soalan kau
<lon3star> lol
<lon3star> aku kat kl bro
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> <-- tak pernah gi uk walaupun dekat keke
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam 
<lon3star> ws
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ade ape benda menarik
<fairuz> korang tgh prepare parti buih untuk release precise ke
<darknite_> nk ikut2
<darknite_> lon3star
<lon3star> hi darknite_
<darknite_> salam perkenalan lon3star
<lon3star> ws
<darknite_> ape cerita malam nie?
<lon3star> takder apa bos
<darknite_> ok2
<susah_sebut> fairuz, malam ni x tau lagi ape cer. aku tengah pening dengan hp aku tak boleh update ni. grrrrr
<fairuz> tenggiling?
<fairuz> takleh update sbb network ke ape
<susah_sebut> err handphone
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> ohh
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> x tau le kenapa
<susah_sebut> ni aku cuba buang devtools dulu
<darknite_> handphone ape bro susah_sebut
 * fairuz tekanan pc slalu hang
<darknite_> jgn tekanan fairuz
<susah_sebut> hp biasa je darknite , fairuz pc power pun hang ka?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pc opis ni, tak power pun
<darknite_> update on9 xblh ke?
<fairuz> iklan, sape tgh pakai oneiric?
<darknite> saya dah upgrade thanks to bro fenris
 * susah_sebut guna oneiric sekarang
<darknite> yeke?
<susah_sebut> yup. 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: cuba try tuka background image terminal
<fairuz> adekah dia ada unsur transparent ?
<susah_sebut> aku guna transparent
<fairuz> cuab pakai background image
<fairuz> *cuba
<darknite> bro nape xtukar?
<susah_sebut> yup ada unsur transparent
<susah_sebut> maybe sebab aku setting transparency kot
<susah_sebut> darknite, tukar apa?
<darknite> tukar ke 12.04
<susah_sebut> kalau aku off transparent - tak transparent pun
<susah_sebut> darknite, desktop ni triple boot
<darknite> ooh.i see
<susah_sebut> kenapa fairuz 
<darknite> susah_sebut jadi webmaster erk
<fairuz> eh
<fairuz> susah_sebut: bukan ko kena pilih ke antara transparent ngan background image?
<susah_sebut> kan boleh setting
<fairuz> aku punya bila aku pilih background image, dia ada transparent gak
<susah_sebut> sama la
<fairuz> bug la tu
<fairuz> kat natty tak mcm tu pun
<susah_sebut> set la transparent bawah tu ke none
<fairuz> nampak elok background image tu takde transparent langsung
<fairuz> ke pc aku je
<fairuz> aku kalau aku set kat none
<fairuz> aku jadi transparent terus, nampak belakang
<fairuz> faham kan maksud aku
<fairuz> aku set bg image tapi dia bg image + transparent
<susah_sebut> hoho aku punya pun problem dah
<susah_sebut> bila x guna image transparency setting langsung xde effect
<darknite> macam mana blh jadi macma tuh lak? (tukang sibuk)
<fairuz> sebab kat pc natty aku
<susah_sebut> tp fairuz hari ni memang pelik sikit oneiric ni
<fairuz> kalau set none, dia akan tunjuk full la image tu
<fairuz> kalau maksimum, dia jadi itam 
<fairuz> benda yg kita expect 
<fairuz> ni aku punya set none dia jadi transparent nampak belakang plak
<susah_sebut> itu la. aku set biasanya 80% hampir ke max
<fairuz> -.-
<susah_sebut> tapi ni aku set full max pun x jadi hitam
<fairuz> susah_sebut: aku dah submit bug
<fairuz> apa kata ko gi confirmkan bug tu
<susah_sebut> oooo
<fairuz> kata effect kat ko jugak
<susah_sebut> baru berangan nak submit
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> aku punya oneiric ni ada lagi satu'kat unity menu (apa nama yang bar atas tu)
<susah_sebut> ada color2 pelik
<darknite> ari tuh aku ada submit bug..tapi xtaw la terima atau tak
<fairuz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/945216
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 945216 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "transparency is applied to terminal background image" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<fairuz> bar atas sekali tu ke
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<susah_sebut> bar atas tu
<susah_sebut> lepas tu bila bertindih windows
<susah_sebut> color dia pun jadi pelik
<fairuz> aku dulu font tak betul + ada kaler2 pelik
<susah_sebut> x cantik
<susah_sebut> sakit mata
<fairuz> lepas re-install driver gfx ok dah
<susah_sebut> dekat tulisan dan logo2 yang ada dalam windows decoration tu
 * susah_sebut intel gma je
<susah_sebut> oh reinstall eh
<susah_sebut> cemana nak buat kalau intel?
<fairuz> aa aku re-install
<fairuz> hmm tak tau plak
<fairuz> try korek2 kat website ubuntu tu kalau ade
<fairuz> aku korek2 situ jumpa
<susah_sebut> aku bagitau bugs yang ko report tu affect aku jugak
<fairuz> ok cantek
<fairuz> oh ade orang reply, tak perasan keke
<fairuz> balik nnt la aku balas kat dia
<fairuz> nak kompem kan
<susah_sebut> haha nak balik dah ke?
<fairuz> try pakai image lain
<fairuz> eh belum lg
<fairuz> awal lg keke
<fairuz> nak g minum2 jap lg
<fairuz> byk keja lagi ni adei
<fairuz> nak test 3D plak 
<susah_sebut> dari tadi minum je
<susah_sebut> kejap la aku tengah upload image ni
<fairuz> oo bereh kalau ko pun betul2 sama problem ngan aku
<fairuz> betul kan simptom dia
<susah_sebut> http://imgur.com/yhQVo
<susah_sebut> yang tu memang sama
<fairuz> walaupun kita pilih background image, kalau set shade to none
<fairuz> dia jadi transparent
<susah_sebut> yang ni aku nak tunjkuk menu bar aku tu
<susah_sebut> ko tengok kaler2 tu
<susah_sebut> sebelah perkataan Xchat tu
<susah_sebut> selama ni xde
<susah_sebut> hari ni je keluar
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> aku igt corak tu
<fairuz> lawa gak keke
<susah_sebut> heh corak menda pulak
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<kaiserfarrell> assalam
<susah_sebut> wslm kaiserfarrell 
<kaiserfarrell> siapa tau pasal linaro ?
<fairuz> bleh la kaiserfarrell, kenape tu
<kaiserfarrell> http://www.linaro.org/ <--- linux arm
<fairuz> aku keje ngan linux arm :D
<kaiserfarrell> style..
<kaiserfarrell> nak tanya board mana yg elok.. pandaboard ke baegle?
<fairuz> beagle pakai OMAp3
<fairuz> panda pakai OMAP4
<fairuz> nak kira dari segi tech, OMAP4 la better
<fairuz> support pun better
<fairuz> OMAP4 ada dual core ARM A9
<fairuz> beagle pakai A8
<fairuz> mampu lagi kalau nak run Ubuntu ke ape, tapi techno lama la
<fairuz> skang dah OMAP5 :)
<fairuz> tapi tak kuar lagi dev board dia
<fairuz> yg aku duk test2 skang ni OMAP5 la keke
<kaiserfarrell> kat m'sia ada x jual ? yg ak tau digi-key je
<fairuz> aku dgr untuk public, panda susah nak dpt stock, tak tau la skang apa crita
<fairuz> kat malaysia tak tau plak
<fairuz> jap aku cek element14
<fairuz> kenapa tak beli je kat digi key?
<kaiserfarrell> ok.. dah mcm2 web ak msuk tapi x jumpa yg kat m'sia
<kaiserfarrell> kalo ada kat m'sia lg bagus
<fairuz> beagle ada jual kat element14
<fairuz> try masuk element14 malaysia punya
<fairuz> ok je beli kat digi key tu
<fairuz> aku dulu pernah beli dev board dari situ
<kaiserfarrell> bg link nak tgk
<kaiserfarrell> yg ko pakai tu beli kat ner?
<fairuz> kat digi key
<fairuz> http://my.element14.com/jsp/search/browse.jsp?N=2105+204200&Ntk=gensearch&Ntt=beagleboard&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
<fairuz> farnell pun byk benda aku beli dari dia
<fairuz> power supply, perintang, transistor etc
<fairuz> farnell == element14
<fairuz> http://pandaboard.org/content/buy
<fairuz> untuk distributor panda
<fairuz> #linux-omap untuk support board yg pakai OMAP 
<kaiserfarrell> ok.. yg ak tau baegle boleh connect dgn matlab? betul x?
<kaiserfarrell> scilab boleh x?
<fairuz> apa maksud ko connect ngan matlab?
<fairuz> pakai protocol apa 
<kaiserfarrell> jap nak bg link
<kaiserfarrell> http://www.mathworks.com/academia/beagleboard/
<kaiserfarrell> so macam ni kte buat equation dlm matlab
<fairuz> so kita buat terus kat atas target (beagle) atau buat equation kat host dulu
<fairuz> then run kat target?
<fairuz> eh kuar dah keke
<susah_sebut> :p
<kaiserfarrell_> tenet problem td
<fairuz> (04:00:27 PM) fairuz: so kita buat terus kat atas target (beagle) atau buat equation kat host dulu
<fairuz> (04:00:34 PM) fairuz: then run kat target?
<kaiserfarrell_> lebih kurang mcm tu la
<kaiserfarrell_> ya
<fairuz> tak pasti kat panda
<fairuz> try tanya kat #linux-omap
<fairuz> takpun #pandaboard
<kaiserfarrell> assalam.. internet br ok
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> welcome back kaiserfarrell
<kaiserfarrell> thanks
<kaiserfarrell> fairuz ?
<kaiserfarrell> darknite tau x pasal linux embedded
<fairuz> (04:04:23 PM) fairuz: tak pasti kat panda
<fairuz> (04:04:27 PM) fairuz: try tanya kat #linux-omap
<fairuz> (04:04:44 PM) fairuz: takpun #pandaboard
<darknite> kurang taw la kaiserfarrell
<kaiserfarrell> ok.. tgh fikir nak beli panda @ beagle.
<darknite> kaiserfarrell nk buat ape dengan linux embedded?
<kaiserfarrell> nak wat final year project...
<kaiserfarrell> ingat nak guna linux arm based
<darknite> wow..susah kot bende tuh
<kaiserfarrell> insyaAllah mak kata kalo kte usaha kta boleh... :-)
<darknite> ok2
<darknite> PM la
<kaiserfarrell> pm sapa?
<darknite> aku utk sembang2 saje
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: dah ada tajuk ke untuk fyp tu
<kaiserfarrell> <fairuz> ada link x utk linux embeded?
<fairuz> ada brapa bulan untuk siapkan?
<kaiserfarrell> lama lg  6 bln... tp sy tau benda ni x mudah
<darknite> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-embl/index.html
<fairuz> dah ada tajuk ?
<kaiserfarrell> blum lg.. tp ingat nak wat dsp
<fairuz> kejap je tu 6 bulan
<fairuz> kalau nak buat dsp, tak sesuai la beli beagle / panda kan
<fairuz> patut beli dsp :)
<darknite> dan tengok masa yg tinggal
<darknite> ko sempat ke buat dlm 6 bulan tuh
<kaiserfarrell> sempat kot
<darknite> jgn main kot
<kaiserfarrell> kalo beli baik x yah wat
<darknite> ko kene set your mind..jgn ada kot
<fairuz> ko tau tak apa benda dsp tu
<kaiserfarrell> digital signal processing
<kaiserfarrell> fourier transform,...
<fairuz> ada cip yg mmg nama dia dsp
<fairuz> digital signal processor
<fairuz> untuk buat dsp
<kaiserfarrell> possible x kalo buat guna arm?
<kaiserfarrell> darknite.. ada cadangan?
<darknite> buat masa nie tak dapat pikirkan,kaiserfarrell
<darknite> aku nk tanye sikit...ko course ape ek?
<kaiserfarrell> computer engineering
<fairuz> mmg boleh
<fairuz> tapi kalau ko plan nak letak OS 
<fairuz> dah tak jadi macam dsp la
<fairuz> tak real time
<kaiserfarrell> ya mmg nak letak os
<darknite> ko dah set ke OS ape nk pakai?
<kaiserfarrell> ya.. yg itu nak guna linaro
 * fairuz rasa kaiserfarrell konpius lg ni :)
<kaiserfarrell> agaknya
 * darknite  rasa kaiserfarrell kene buat more research nie
<kaiserfarrell> ok mcm ni .
<kaiserfarrell> math algorithm ni more pada signal processing
<kaiserfarrell> bila dh boleh guna matlab /scilab kita terus push the algorithm ke development board
<kaiserfarrell> so kita guna matlab
<kaiserfarrell> yg sy nak buat
<fairuz> utk algo yg pakai byk calculation power, kena pakai dsp (digital signal processor)
<kaiserfarrell> mcm ner? dpt idea x?
<fairuz> panda ngan beagle dua ada dsp sendiri
<fairuz> yg diorang pakai untuk decode/encode video
<fairuz> dsp yg aku tgh cakap ni bukan processor arm a8 / a9 tu
<fairuz> benda lain
<kaiserfarrell> boleh bg contoh?
<fairuz> try cari IVAHD yg dipakai kat omap3 ngan omap4
<fairuz> maybe boleh dpt lagi byk maklumat
<fairuz> lgpun kenapa nak push calculation tu kat dev board? sedangkan kat host machine tu calculation power dia lagi tinggi?
<kaiserfarrell> so benda ni impossible?
<fairuz> bukan impossible, cuma aku tak nampak interest dia
<fairuz> omap3 720Mhz
<fairuz> omap4 1Ghz
<fairuz> host machine ko at least mau 3Ghz kan
<fairuz> dah boleh nampak sapa kira lagi laju :)
<kaiserfarrell> dah nampak tu..
<kaiserfarrell> makin lama2 makin ssh..
<fairuz> bukan makin ssh, makin faham :)
<fairuz> kena melibatkan matlab jugak ke projek ko ni
<kaiserfarrell> terima kasih... kerna tlg perjelaskan
<kaiserfarrell> kalo ikut plan nak guna scilab... 
<kaiserfarrell> tp mcm scilab x jumpa cara..
<fairuz> ada sebab kenapa nak calculation tu pegi dev board?
<kaiserfarrell> scilab n linux embedd
<kaiserfarrell> calculation tu akan calculate data 
<kaiserfarrell> n process pada board
<kaiserfarrell> contoh.. camera capture image masuk ke board
<kaiserfarrell> pada board guna calculation n then process
<kaiserfarrell> fairuz n darknite terima kasih kerna sudi berkongsi
<darknite> sama
<fairuz_> tu bukan dsp mcm tu -.-
<fairuz_> adei
<abdrazak> salam rakan2
<fairuz_> abdrazak: wsalam
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-07
<sweemeng> \V/
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<susahsebut> hello fairuz 
<susahsebut> salah tag fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> kekeke banyak sangat nick
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> ping pong
<susahsebut> the man with thousand nick xde pulak ari neh. 
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> si hotfloppy ke
<susahsebut> hehe iya la
<susahsebut> sape lagi ada  registered nick banyak macam dia?
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> sampai penuh tu
<susahsebut> haha ada limit eh?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> untuk group nick tu
<susahsebut> bape banyak boleh registered?
<fairuz> tak tau plak aku, tak pernah try group banyak2 keke
<fairuz> tapi hari tu dia ada tunjuk kat aku error message yg dia dapat bila register byk sgt
<susahsebut> hanya hotfloppy yang tau
<susahsebut> wakakaka
<fairuz> haha
<susahsebut> fairuz, bulan 5 tak balik malaysia ke?
<fairuz> ade special ke bulan 5
<fairuz> hehe
<susahsebut> release party tenggiling
<susahsebut> hehe
<fairuz> takde la time tu keke
<fairuz> parti buih la tu
<susahsebut> ekekeke mengaruk pulak surirumah2 yang join kang kalau parti buih
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> buat ape susahsebut
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> baru balik dari tempat keje
<fairuz> pong
<susahsebut> weh, tengok kat fb
<susahsebut> pemilik altfa solutions tu ada iras muka ko laaaa...... 
<susahsebut> sama tak fairuz 
<fairuz> keke jap lg aku tgk
<susahsebut> ore kelate jugok tu
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> terbaik :D
<fairuz> susahsebut: ping
<fairuz> ko tua mcm mana nak free kan ram tak
<fairuz> aku punya 37 M je free ni, patut la lembap
<fairuz> *tau
<fairuz> mesti ada aplikasi yang pakai ram tapi tak release
<susahsebut> cercube
<susahsebut> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-free-up-ram-on-ubuntudebian.html
<susahsebut> kalau jadi bagitau aku
<susahsebut> nak test jugak
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> aku takleh test tu, aku bukan admin kat pc ni
<fairuz> lgpun tu cache kan
<fairuz> cache aku tak byk pun ni 300MB je
<susahsebut> ha ah cache
<fairuz> ada benda lain yg makan ram ni
<fairuz> aku saspek git punya gui, sebab tiap kali aku run je mesti beberapa hari lepas tu dia jadi slow
<susahsebut> cuba kill satu2 apps lepas tu cek free x boleh nampak ke agak2?
<susahsebut> *kill running apps
<fairuz> jap aku try
<fairuz> alang2 nak reboot
<fairuz> sebab aku tak suak reboot ni, nak bukak balik app2 yg aku tgh bukak ni byk keke
<fairuz> *suka
<fairuz> ada app yang aku kill buat ram makin sikit
<fairuz> apekah? haha
<susahsebut> aik? kill apps makin ilang ram?
<susahsebut> hebat betul pc ko neh
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> keke 
<fairuz> aku tutup gedit tadi
<fairuz> dari 220 MB pegi 180 MB
<fairuz> dasyat
<susahsebut> amboi banyak ilang tu
<susahsebut> total bape GB ram ko fairuz 
<fairuz> kat pc keja ni 2GB je -.-
<fairuz> tapi ptt dah cukup
 * susahsebut membayangkan berapa banyak la bukak apps sampai tinggal 37MB
<fairuz> tak byk pun
<fairuz> aku bukak 2 gedit, satu kscope, satu firefox, beberapa pdf, 4-5 terminal
<fairuz> bukan byk pun
<susahsebut> dah cuba cek top
<susahsebut> apa yang pakai ram tu?
<susahsebut> aku punya firefox pemenang
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> 8.4% dia makan sorang
<fairuz> slalu aku pidgin ngan firefox
<fairuz> byk mmg byk, tapi takde la sampai buat pc slow
<susahsebut> oneiric ke fairuz 
<fairuz> natty
<susahsebut> =.= ape la outdated sungguh
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> besa la sebab aku pakai baseline IT
<fairuz> nak kasi stabil satu company
<fairuz> kalau pakai baru sangat byk bug
<susahsebut> ooo semua pc dalam company tu guna natty eh?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> sape yg pakai baseline IT tu la
 * susahsebut kurang faham
<fairuz> kira sape nak access pegi network hard disk etc
<fairuz> kalau install sendiri ubuntu tu boleh je
<fairuz> nak pakai tenggiling pun
<fairuz> tapi takde special access la
<fairuz> tak secure
<susahsebut> oooo faham dah. 
<fairuz> macam aku yg pakai IT punya baseline nih, semua network disk la
<fairuz> takde benda local
<fairuz> aku punya /home pun mounted dari netword
<fairuz> network
<fairuz> takde network == takleh login keke
<fairuz>  == takleh keja
<susahsebut> ko punya /home tu ramai2 access la yek. bukan ko punya sorang
<susahsebut> wb ejat 
<susahsebut> lama menghilang si ejat neh
<ejat> sorry .. bz 
<ejat> maklum la org makan gaji 
<ejat> lg satu .. sbb musabab … x mo bukak mirc kat dalam windows .. 
<ejat> huhu kalau kat osx mmg akan open irc client / kat ubuntu
<susahsebut> oh kena guna tingkap eh 
<susahsebut> kenapa? sebab security ke? 
<ejat> sbb mirc x best
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> :p
<fairuz> susahsebut: aku sorang je yg bleh access kat /home/username aku tu. Tapi physical disk dia bukan kat local pc aku ni, tu je.
<fairuz> wb ejat
<susahsebut> fairuz, cercube tanya ejat 
<susahsebut> pasal ram ko tu
<ejat> ? 
<ejat> malam nanti la kut 
<ejat> dah 2 malam balik umah terus tdo 
<ejat> :p
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> susahsebut: aku reboot je la kot ni, aku dah tutup semua benda kecuali pidgin pun ilang 1 GB lagi ni
<fairuz> dah 46 hari tak reboot
<fairuz> dia bengong sikit kot
<susahsebut> kalau tak bole jugak tambah ram laaa :p
<fairuz> keke takmo aku, bukan pc aku
<ejat> fairuz : ade jugak kemungkinan tu 
<ejat> perlu refreshment
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> brb 
 * susahsebut mandi kejap. bau lembu neh
<fairuz> aku saspek ada aplikasi yg bila aku tutup dia tak free memory
<fairuz> so ilang mcm tu je la kecuali ko reboot
<fairuz> ok aku reboot jap
<ejat> restart osx jap .. nak dekat 1bln x reboot :)
<ejat> balik umah dulu .. kang insya allah malam sambung
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ping susahsebut
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> tumpang tanye fairuz
<fairuz> !ask
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fairuz> yup darknite
<darknite> aku ingat nk buat dua software..ko ada cadangan x
<fairuz> dua software?
<fairuz> kenape dua :)
<darknite> satu utk personal..satu utk linux
<darknite> pas2 nk jual
<fairuz> ko nak jual software untuk linux?
<fairuz> good luck la camtu :)
<darknite> nape bro
<susahsebut> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<darknite> ape lak patience?
<fairuz> :)
<susahsebut> ekekeke aku saje je ngetest command lubotu tu
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> susahsebut: ko pm je dia kalau nak test senyap2 keke
<fairuz> romantik sikit
<fairuz> :D
<susahsebut> oh boleh pm eh?
<susahsebut> haha
<fairuz> boleh
<fairuz> darknite: susah aku rasa nak jual software untuk linux. Apa pendapat susahsebut?
<susahsebut> sama
<fairuz> orang expect semua software linux free
<darknite> yeke?
<fairuz> Kalau ko target nak jual, buat la untuk M$
<darknite> M$?
<darknite> ape tuh bro
<susahsebut> kalau nak buat income susah la. 
<susahsebut> Micoro$soft
<susahsebut> ekeke micro$oft
<darknite> yeke
<darknite> bila nk buat party utk birthday ubuntu precise?
<susahsebut> expected to be on 28hb 4 
<fairuz> darknite: ko plan nak buat software apa? and pakai language ape tu
<darknite> tu tengah pikir
<fairuz> buat la open source, berbakti kepada masyarakat :)
<fairuz> pastu buat button donation
<fairuz> buat la pakai language yang ko biasa guna
<darknite> button donation?
<darknite> kepada sape?
<susahsebut> darknite, cuba pegi tengok page/website software free/opensource mesti boleh jumpa button donation tu
<darknite> i see
<darknite> tq susahsebut
<fairuz> kepada developer tu la
<darknite> ok2
<darknite> kalau fairuz dan susahsebut di beri peluang..nk buat software ape
<darknite> sbb masih xada idea nk buat software ape
<fairuz> editor code yang boleh cari definition + call graph
<fairuz> skang ni mcm ada kscope apa suma tu, tapi tu kena run under kde
<fairuz> kalau ko buat dengan senang hati aku donate :)
<fairuz> yg bukan kde pun, ada vi + cscope
<fairuz> tapi tak best VI
<fairuz> kalau dapat gedit, tapi ada call graph, cari definition function etc tu mesti meletup software ko
<darknite> oo
<darknite> sbb cantek jgk tuh
<darknite> mesti pakai python kan
<fairuz> depend la
<fairuz> aku bagi idea je
<fairuz> nak pakai language apa, terpulang :)
<darknite> ok2...akan di pertimbangkan
<darknite> nnt bila dah siap..blh darknite kasi fairuz test dulu
<darknite> hehe
<fairuz> darknite: biasa pakai language apa?
<darknite> java dan php
<fairuz> kalau biasa php, buat la web based punya aplikasi
<fairuz> lg banyak audience
<darknite> sbb ingat nk donate to ubuntu sikit
<darknite> haha
<darknite> susahsebut dah diam
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-08
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<ApOgEE> ello
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ping
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<fairuz> darknite: apa bikin
<ejat> elo2
<fairuz_> kat opis lg ke ejat?
<ejat> kat umah
<ejat> :(
<ejat> tp syukur dpt email dari canonical
<fairuz_> ejat: dapat offer gi event ke
<ejat> yups
<ejat> uds.ubuntu.com
<fairuz_> nice
<ejat> for 2nd time .. 
<ejat> aik hotfloppy x tdo lagi ker
<ejat> owh .. idle :)
<ejat> anda tgh buat apakah
<fairuz_> baru balik ni
<ejat> baru balik keje?
<ejat> adeh mata dah rabak 
<fairuz_> tak siap keja lagi ka
<ejat> :(
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-09
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> wb ak47suk1
<fairuz> wb hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> :)
<hotfloppy> ada sapa2 penah buat cpanel to cpanel migration tak ?
<ak47suk1> :)
<darknite> asssalamualaikumsalam wbt
 * darknite away japz pegi makan dinner kat luar
<fairuz> wsalam darknite
<darknite> hehe
<darknite> fairuz..sorry tadi..pegi dinner
<fairuz> wb fzlamn
<darknite> fairuz dah makan ke?
<fzlamn> =)
<fairuz> dahhh, konyang lg ni keke
<darknite> sama la..baru lepas makan
<fzlamn> alhamdulillah juga la
<fzlamn> kenyang juga di sini
<darknite> bagus la
<darknite> penreturns
<penreturns> yoooooooooo
<fzlamn> yoohooo
<penreturns> cuti?
<darknite> nape ko xdatang event ari tuh kat bangi?
<penreturns> sape?
<darknite> ko la
<penreturns> ohh
<penreturns> demam la bos
<penreturns> yg kat bangsar ari sabtu tu pon xdpt join
<darknite> bangsar?
<darknite> sejak bila ada kat bangsar
<darknite> xtwa pun
<darknite> aku bkn bos
<darknite> aku masih banyak kene belajar
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> bangsar sabtu
<penreturns> mybsd
<penreturns> tp insyaallah yg karnival belia sy ada
<darknite> karnival belia bila dan di mana
<penreturns> insyaallah kat putrajaya
<penreturns> xbln 4 blan 5
<darknite> sabtu ahad la erk
<penreturns> tarikh blom confirm
<penreturns> yup
<darknite> nasib baik..sbb aku nk pegi tapi aku keje isnin hingga jumaat
<darknite> hehe
<penreturns> <sabtu keje
<penreturns> T..T
<darknite> rezeki la katakan
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> tu la tuh
<penreturns> so sabtu mlm n ahad je la sy ada
<darknite> nice blog penreturns
<penreturns> hah
<penreturns> blog?
<penreturns> kekkeke
<darknite> aah
<darknite> pasal ubuntu tu
<penreturns> ooo
<penreturns> sendiri2 je
<penreturns> :P
<darknite> nice blog la 
<penreturns> fzlamn, fairuz !
<penreturns> tq bro
<darknite> diaorang mmg otai
<penreturns> sy mintak 2 booth
<penreturns> ubuntu n community sy
<penreturns> :p
<darknite> community ape tuh
<darknite> hehe
<penreturns> farum
<penreturns> forum kecik je
<darknite> ok2
<darknite> bro..nk minta tlg kasi pendapat sikit
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> ape tuh
<darknite> nk feedback blog aku
<fairuz> penreturns: yoo
<penreturns> haaa
<penreturns> adee
<penreturns> igt nyelam
<penreturns> :p
<darknite> hehe
<fzlamn> siapa menyelam?
<penreturns> kamu ler ngan fairuz 
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> kat mana skang?
<penreturns> daratan mana?
<penreturns> :3
<darknite> kat umah la
<fzlamn> fairuz kat france
<fzlamn> aku kat daratan
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> hahahha
<penreturns> daratan mana?
<penreturns> borneo?
<fzlamn> lumot perak
<fairuz> daratan jugak ni keke
<penreturns> philipin?
<penreturns> ooo
<penreturns> sampai perak da
<fzlamn> pg tadi landing
<penreturns> alhamdulillah
<penreturns> 2 minggu ke bape lame ni?
<fzlamn> aku mmg dok base
<fzlamn> kapal tu aku saja2 nk jejalan
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> best ler
<penreturns> nk ojin ahh camtu
<penreturns> gaji da naek
<penreturns> :P
<fzlamn> naik ke?
<penreturns> bkn smlm masok paper ke
<penreturns> xtau lau awak naik ke x
<penreturns> hehehhe
<fzlamn> hahaha
<fzlamn> xde pulak org anto newspaper kat laut semalam
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<penreturns> igt da sampai berita
<penreturns> try la cr2 kat newspaper
<penreturns> awak tegolong ke x
<penreturns> :p
<fzlamn> terguling kot
<fzlamn> hahahha
<fzlamn> mcm precise
<penreturns> hahahahaah
<penreturns> untung ler
<fzlamn> tp nk tukar keje la
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> nape plak bro?
<fzlamn> mabok laut
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> dah la..
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahahha
<penreturns> pastu nk tuka bidang?
<fzlamn> pertanian moden
<penreturns> wahhh
<penreturns> best tuh
<penreturns> ade kawasan ke?
<fzlamn> ada la jugak
<fzlamn> pergunungan himalaya n pulau luzon
<darknite> welcome back deensokmo
<penreturns> hohhhh
<penreturns> himalaya?
<penreturns> gileee
<fzlamn> aku nak ternak yeti
<deensokmo> yeti?
<fzlamn> aah.. sudo apt-get yeti
<penreturns> yeti?
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahhahaha
<deensokmo> tak faham bro
<penreturns> btol2 mabok laut budak ni
<penreturns> hahahhahhaa
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> cuba google yeti tu apa
<deensokmo> sudo apt-get install jeti
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<fzlamn> dah la ek, marah pulak otai2 nnt
<fzlamn> :D
<darknite> yeti ke jeti ?
<darknite> aduhs..aku dha pening2
<penreturns> kahkahkahkah
<penreturns> fzlamn, 
<penreturns> kene troll masing2 dok gugel yeti tu ape
<penreturns> :p
<fzlamn> dh jumpa x yeti tu apa?
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<darknite> mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> yeeppppp
<darknite> baru ari tuh dapat jumpa bro mfauzirahman
<penreturns> haaa
<penreturns> mfauzirahman,  awak pi ke?
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...biasak aje
<mfauzirahman> pen...anak aku sakit daa...HFM desease
<penreturns> HFM?
<penreturns> ape tu?
<mfauzirahman> hand foot & mouth
<fzlamn> hand foot n moth
<penreturns> ya allah
<penreturns> pastu doc ckp ape
<penreturns> kene tahan x?
<fzlamn> sebab pemakanan tu kn
<darknite> mfauzirahman dah bawak pegi doctor ke
<mfauzirahman> dah ok dah...tp kena berkurung kat umah laa
<penreturns> kuarentin la
<mfauzirahman> yep
<penreturns> bahaya tuh
<penreturns> ubat jg tuh
<darknite> yg ari tuh ke bro mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> yup
<darknite> oo
<penreturns> adoi
<penreturns> nk kawen gak la
<darknite> sbb ari tuh darknite tengok dia ok saje
<penreturns> sume pi bawak anak
<penreturns> :p
<mfauzirahman> korang borak dulu..aku nak puupuu...hehehe
<penreturns> same
<penreturns> hahhha
<fzlamn> bawak la ank patong
<penreturns> brb
<fzlamn> puupuu tu apa pulak?
<darknite> entah
<fzlamn> penreturns: next program apa pulak?
<darknite> welcome govatent
<govatent> hello
<darknite> where are you from?
<govatent> miami florida usa
<darknite> wow...
<darknite> nice to meet you govatent
<govatent> like wise. 
<darknite> like wise?
<govatent> how long have you been using ubuntu? 
<govatent> it means its also nice to meet you .
<darknite> i've been using ubuntu about 3 month ago
<govatent> how did you learn about it?
<darknite> from friends
<fzlamn> penreturns: apesal blog tu ada lagu? adoi...
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> radio sy kan
<penreturns> :p
<fzlamn> ek?
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> mcm mana nak bg mute tu?
<penreturns> kat kana
<penreturns> ade butang pause
<fzlamn> oo..
<fzlamn> xpe, aku dh paus audacious aku
<mfauzirahman> anak aku asyik mintak dukung aje...hehehe
<fzlamn> hahaha
<fzlamn> dgr radio ko pulak
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> layan anak tu
<penreturns> jgn layan ubuntu je
<fzlamn> rindu kat bapa dia la tu
<penreturns> :P
<penreturns> baring2 sat
<penreturns> jommm
<mfauzirahman> rinduuuu...pukul 4 pagi mintak aku dukung...hahaha
<penreturns> ok la tuh
<penreturns> kecik lg
<penreturns> da besa pkol 4 pg mintak dokong bapaknye kasi sekeh je
<penreturns> :p
<mfauzirahman> uikks...x pe...bukan org lain..hehehe
<penreturns> hehehehhe
<fzlamn> lol... aku ingat audacious aku bunyi td.. siap forward track lg. lupa blog pen nyanyi untuk aku
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahahha
<darknite> dh diam ke
 * darknite pun nk diam la macma nie
<fzlamn> aa..
<fzlamn> lagu x boleh terima akal
<fzlamn> :P
<darknite> nasib baik blog aku xada lagu
<penreturns> autorun la der
<penreturns> hehehhe
<fzlamn> lagu yg lirik baby2 tu
<fzlamn> apa tah tajuk dia
<fzlamn> lagu melayu tu
<penreturns> alif aziz kot
<fzlamn> a'ah
<darknite> eeee.xsuka
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> hahahaha
<penreturns> jiwa tuhhh
<fzlamn> rosak gegendang n diafragma paru2 dengar td..
<penreturns> hahahahahahah
<penreturns> yee la tu
<penreturns> ke suke
<penreturns> :p
<fzlamn> xsuka.. lelaki gedik je bunyiknya
<penreturns> hahahahha
<penreturns> ye ke
<penreturns> tu dok siol2 tuh
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> mana lg elok ek? pidgin or empathy?
<penreturns> xapaki pon
<penreturns> hehehhee
<fzlamn> dah tu ko guna xchat ek?
<penreturns> yup
<fzlamn> ada pulak lagu facebook lelaki
<fzlamn> pelik2 juga lagu ni
<penreturns> hahahaha
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> da tu ade dlm server
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> bkn playlist sy
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> oo
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<penreturns> rileksfm.rc.my
<fzlamn> xchat apa yg bestnya?
<penreturns> xde ape spesial pon
<penreturns> hehehehe
<penreturns> connect byk server
<penreturns> xtau la yg len ade x
<penreturns> hehehe
<fzlamn> aku dh x boleh dgr lagu ni
<fzlamn> sesak nafas
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> hahahahhaa
<penreturns> ye yee
<penreturns> sy off autoplay
<fzlamn> aku dh paus
<fzlamn> myb org lain suka dgr kot
<fzlamn> aku x berapa suka sebab kalau buka netbook aku mmg main lagu
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> ctrl+f5
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> spesel sy wat tok awak
<penreturns> hahahaha
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> xpe2.. wat susah je
<penreturns> hehehehe
<penreturns> da wat da
<penreturns> <script src='http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51497732/radio.js'>
<penreturns> </script>
<penreturns> </center>
<fzlamn> nepomuk backup tu apa ek?
<penreturns> nepomuk?
<fzlamn> a'ah
<penreturns> xpenah tau
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> powered by kde?
<fzlamn> mono runtime tau?
<penreturns> wine?
<fzlamn> oo.. benda tu dlm wine ek?
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> byk
<fzlamn> oo...
<fzlamn> nak try pidgin jap
<fzlamn> senyap je
<darknite> busy
<fzlamn> oo..
<jemparing> fzlamn pkai kde eih?
<fzlamn> dlm 11.10
<fzlamn> tp selalu guna unity la
<jemparing> sma la. 
<jemparing> dlu stay gnome jgk
<jemparing> lps gnome 3, unity plak, mmg lari p kde. at least stabil dh skit kde 4
<fzlamn> kde4 x guna lg..
<fzlamn> nk try kde kat 12.04
<fzlamn> :)
<jemparing> owh
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-10
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<ejat> selamat petang malaysia
 * ejat pang penreturns
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<ejat> ello
<ejat> fairuz_: jom g uds bulan 5 :)
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> darknite: wsalam
<fairuz_> ejat: takde cuti la 
<fairuz_> semua dah amik untuk balik mesia bulan 4 ngan bulan 6 ni
<darknite> fairuz
<darknite> ko nk balik malaysia ke fairuz?
<fairuz_> balik cuti je
<fairuz_> darknite: apa bikin?
<darknite> tengah buat keje sikit fairuz
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut> hi
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> hi penreturns  and ejat + ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> oh hotfloppy pun ada
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> bro deensokmo_ 
<susahsebut> adoi mata aku ni kenapa je
<fairuz_> susahsebut: pong
<susahsebut> eh ada kat sini dah
<susahsebut> fairuz_, cer test ko nyer tenggiling unity keyboard shortcut working tak hari ni?
<susahsebut> oh, 
<susahsebut> sorry
<susahsebut> lupa tekan sebab untuk tenggiling keyboard shortcut sudah tukar
<susahsebut> hampeh tol
<fairuz_> uik
<fairuz_> sapa reboot pc opis aku
<susahsebut> lol
<ejat> elo2
<ejat> senyap dah semua 
 * hotfloppy baru bangun tido.. tertido lepas melantak kfc.. :P
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: uihh buruk perangai keke
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> tah la.. sampai2 rumah tadi rasa ngantok yg amat..
<hotfloppy> ingat nak baring2 je.. alih2 POOOFF!
<hotfloppy> :D
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> Alhamdulillah.... kenyang
<susahsebut> :)
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> wsalam
<fairuz_> makan ape susahsebut :D
<darknite> ping susahsebut
<susahsebut> makan nasi goreng je + sup ekor
<darknite> sedapnya
<fairuz_> susahsebut: apa bikin
<fairuz_> darknite: apa bikin
<darknite> tengah tunggu bola sepak
<susahsebut> fairuz_, tengah bosan sambil layan ngantuk
<fairuz_> susahsebut: awal lg
<fairuz_> dah ngantuk
<susahsebut> balik dari kl. tp siang tadi bosan dengan trafik aku landing kat gerik'
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> sekarang masih di gerik
<susahsebut> esok pagi la balik kelate
<darknite> wah
<darknite> nampaknya susahsebut mmg agak busy
<susahsebut> wb penreturns 
<susahsebut> kawen jangan lupa jemput ya penreturns 
<susahsebut> :p
<darknite> penreturns dah nk kawen ke?
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<darknite> bila lak susahsebut nk kawen nie?
 * susahsebut dah ada 2 anak
<susahsebut> kalau nak carikan calon untuk no 2 sila2 la darknite 
<darknite> yeke?
<darknite> aku xtaw pulak..haha
<susahsebut> XD
<darknite> igtkan masih single
<susahsebut> not single tapi available
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<susahsebut> tak gitu fairuz 
<susahsebut> eh fairuz_ 
<darknite> kene rakam nie..
<susahsebut> LOL
<susahsebut> apa la penreturns ni parking nick je
<darknite> dia tengah sibuk kot
<susahsebut> hari ni compiz setting untuk keyboard shortcut unity dah bertukar default semula (tenggiling)
<darknite> really?
<susahsebut> yup
<susahsebut> ctr+alt+arrow
<susahsebut> sebelum ni ditukar ke super+shift+arrow
<darknite> yeke..xblh la..
<darknite> sbb aku mac..
<susahsebut> ekekeke cepat2 la dualboot macam ejat
<darknite> kah kah.
<darknite> dia dualboot ke?
<susahsebut> bior jadi macbuntu
<susahsebut> iye la
<darknite> bkn dia pakai vmware ke?
<susahsebut> dual boot la
<susahsebut> setau aku
<susahsebut> nanti cuba ko tanya dia
<susahsebut> aku pun x penah tanya personally
<darknite> nnt aku tanye
<susahsebut> aya jap cari info gingerbread
<susahsebut> *away
 * darknite off dulu
<darknite> guruh
<hotfloppy> ejat vm la.. sebab aku tgk dia main tukar2 ubuntu mac ubuntu mac..
<hotfloppy> *tetiba je.. org dah abis bercerita pon*
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<fairuz_> keke
<wisevoyager> As-salam fzlamn & sumer.,
<fzlamn> Wkm slm
<hotfloppy> ada sapa2 bleh suggest tak buku yg best utk MySQL tweaking ?
<wisevoyager> mbah google bole tolong l0t?
<wisevoyager> :-D
<wisevoyager> just 4 shared, http://www.sabily.org/website/en/islam/muezzin-bot.html
<biborn> hello
<biborn> hotfloppy masuk
<hotfloppy> biborn, masuk apa ?
<ak47suk1> biborn, apa kabau?
<fzlamn> hangpa x tidoq lg ni buat gapo dio?
<fairuz_> ^^
<fzlamn> apa tu fairuz_
<fairuz_> fzlamn: dah abis upgrade ke fzlamn
<fzlamn> dh..
<fzlamn> petang td dh upgrade
<fairuz_> aku upgrade hari tu ada problem ngan compiz sket
<fzlamn> 11.10 ke 12.04 ke?
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-11
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<afiq> ?
<ejat> elo2
<ak47suk1> wb ejat 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<ejat> elo2
<thea2rn_> hello
<thea2rn_> tumpg lalu
<ejat> sila2
<fairuz_> memang tumpang lalu betul tu
<fairuz_> lepas lalu dah takde hehe
<ejat> :)
<ejat> itu nama tumpang lalu
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<ak47suk1> wsalam darknite 
<fairuz_> wsalam
<darknite> ape bikin korang?
<fairuz_> tak bikin pape, kemas2 rumah keke bersepah plak aku tgk
<fatezero> how to install a software in ubuntu?
<fatezero> like u run windows and then inside window u run ubuntu
<darknite> use virtualbox
<fatezero> what type of virtual box?
<fairuz_> fatezero: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<darknite> if you don't want to use virtualbox, you can use vmware
<fairuz_> darknite: IIRC, vmware is not free :)
<darknite> oo
<darknite> really
<hotfloppy> vmware player free je rasanya..
<fairuz_> aa player free
<fairuz_> tapi aku tak sure sgt beza dia ngan workstation tu
<hotfloppy> banyak gak beza rasanya.. aku pon tak pasti..
<darknite> daripada pakai workstation..baik pakai vmware fusion 4
<fairuz_> darknite: free ke
<darknite> darknite pakai free
<fairuz_> $50 tuh aku tgk kat website dia
<darknite> yeke
<fairuz_> darknite: pakai yang crack ke
<darknite> ye kot
<fairuz_> "ye kot" kehkeh terbaik jawapan nih
<darknite> biasa saje
<darknite> cari kat internet berlambak
 * hotfloppy dah lama tak guna barang crack.. huhuhu..
<fairuz_> +1 hotfloppy
<fairuz_> game aku beli ori dha skang ni, seronok main online
<fairuz_> tapi mahal -.-
<darknite> yeke
<hotfloppy> aku belom beli game ori lagi sebab takde console lagi.. dok main game kat hp je.. huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> nanti dah ade console, baru nak beli game2 ori.. baru la betol2 gamer..
<darknite> kurang berminat dengan gaming
<hotfloppy> apa2 software pon la.. tak semestinya game je..
<hotfloppy> tapi buat masa ni, takde keperluan utk beli software selain game..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<fairuz_> windows aku pun ori hehe
<fairuz_> kohkoh
<hotfloppy> darknite, macbook pro yg beribu2 bleh beli, takkan software ori takleh kot ?
<darknite> OS aku pun ori...kan hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<darknite> tu pakai gaji aku
<darknite> hukhuk
<fairuz_> tu la, hari tu ko kata nak buat software pastu nak jual darknite.. Apakah perasaan ko kalau aku pakai yang crack je software ko tu nanti :)
<darknite> aku xkisah
<darknite> haha
<fairuz_> -.-
<hotfloppy> darknite, pakai gaji hang ? kalo beli software pakai gaji org lain ke ? :P
<fzlamn> :P
<darknite> xada la cuma dah xada dah 
<darknite> tengah kumpul duit balik nie hotfloppy
<fairuz_> nak beli mac baru ke darknite 
<darknite> xada la...utk kawen nnt
<fairuz_> sama la kita
 * hotfloppy pon.
<hotfloppy> fairuz, darknite, kawin bila ?
<fairuz_> oh hotfloppy pun tak kawen lg ka
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: aku bulan 6 ni
<darknite> untungu
<fairuz_> nak kena balik bulan 4 ni setel2 borang
<hotfloppy> wah.. gud2 fairuz_ 
<hotfloppy> aku kalo takde aral, insyaAllah november..
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: terbaik
<fairuz_> dah setel borang?
<fairuz_> leceh kan hehe
<hotfloppy> belom :P
<fairuz_> leceh jugak nak kawin ni keke 
 * fairuz_ harap2 takde pompuan dlm ni :D
<fairuz_> byk pakai duit
<hotfloppy> tahu takpa..
<hotfloppy> sgt2 banyak.
<fairuz_> tu la
<hotfloppy> pening pala pikir pasal duit..
<fairuz_> sakit....
<hotfloppy> yang wajib sikit je.. yg adat tu yg banyak nak mampos..
<hotfloppy> tension aku..
<fairuz_> haha tau takpa
<fairuz_> kita nak baut simple, tapi belah lagi satu tanak keke
<fairuz_> *buat
<hotfloppy> aku plan wat combine kenduri je..
<hotfloppy> kira 1 kenduri je la..
<hotfloppy> lagipon umah aku ngan pompuan tak jauh mana..
<fairuz_> oo satu kampung ke?
<fairuz_> best la gitu
<hotfloppy> takde la satu kampung..
<fairuz_> aku satu selangor satu kelantan -.-
<hotfloppy> tapi tak jauh sgt la..
<hotfloppy> aku penang utara, dia kedah selatan..
<hotfloppy> dekat je :P
<fairuz_> lain negeri jugak tuh hehe
<hotfloppy> ye la.. tapi dekat..
<darknite> untung la
<darknite> aku nie xada calon lagik
<hotfloppy> hang umur brapa darknite ?
<fairuz_> tapi dha kumpul duit, ok la tu darknite
<darknite> 26
<darknite> ok ape kalau macam nie
<hotfloppy> ala, kalo dah jodoh tu, skejap je..
<hotfloppy> aku pon 27 dah.. kalo kawin ujung tahun ni, dah dekat 28..
<hotfloppy> lewat dah tuuu..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<darknite> hehe
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: betul tu :D
<darknite> ingatkan ko masih muda laigk
<hotfloppy> aku memang sentiasa nampak muda :P
<darknite> cit
<hotfloppy> kalo aku cakap umur 19 pon org caya..
<hotfloppy> hahahahahahaha..
<fairuz_> aku pun baru je start keja, dah nak kawin, kopak duit
<hotfloppy> fairuz_, sama la aku pon..
<darknite> fairuz...ko keje kat france
<hotfloppy> sebelom2 ni keja main2 je..
<fairuz_> darknite: sama je keja mana2 pun :)
<darknite> aku nie keje penjual burger kat tepi jalan
<fairuz_> hari tu kata kerja lain -.-
<darknite> mana ada
<fairuz_> tak kesah la keja ape pun, asalkan duit masuk
<fairuz_> ye tak?
<darknite> ye
<darknite> hotfloppy
<darknite> diam lak
<fzlamn> pon! pon!
<darknite> welcome biborn
<darknite> ping biborn
<darknite> tukar nama lak
<biborn> ape bende lak tukar nama>
<biborn> 175.139.51.18
<wis3v0yag3r> having problem wh fed0ra-16 now., :p
<hotfloppy> who wants some pizza ??!
<hotfloppy> :D
<fzlamn> hotfloppy: nak...
<hotfloppy> otw.. aku sedang menunggu ni.. huhuhu..
<fzlamn> dari jam 10.49 sampai sekarang x sampai lg?
<fairuz_1> hotfloppy: tak abis2 ngan piza
<fairuz_1> keke
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<hotfloppy> feveret..
<fairuz_> slalu amik apa
<fairuz_> dominos?
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. dominos la paling murah n sedap kat sini..
<hotfloppy> pizza hut lg murah tp tak sedap..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fairuz_> hehe
<fairuz_> aku dah lama tak makan piza
<hotfloppy> kat sana mesti byk kedai pizza kan?
<fairuz_> byk tapi tak best
<hotfloppy> tak best ?
<hotfloppy> tak best camna tu ?
<fairuz_> nipis + tak sedap sangat
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> tak jumpa lagi kedai yg sedap kot..
<hotfloppy> kat sana takde dominos ?
<fairuz_> kat tempat aku ni takde
<fairuz_> ada piza hut
<fairuz_> tapi mane boleh makan
<hotfloppy> owh.. ada ham eh ?
<fairuz_> takde la
<fairuz_> takde ham pun kalau tak halal nak makan mcm mane
 * ejat pokes govatent
<ejat> govatent: going to uds-q ? 
<govatent> maybe 
<govatent> i'd like to. but not sure ill be able to 
<govatent> hey join me on google plus. i'm with itnet7 on a hangout right now in real time
<govatent> ejat: ping
<ejat> pong 
 * ejat zzzzZZZzzzz
<ejat> 400am here
<ejat> send my regard to him .. 
 * ejat plan to stay longer this time .. 
<ejat> but dont know where to stay yet after the uds .. 
 * ejat miss u guys !! :p
<govatent> im with both chris now. they say hi
<ejat> can u please give there id .. 
<ejat> and yours too 
<ejat> ask them to add me : mohdfenris
<ejat> added 3 of u 
<ak47suk1> ubuntumy, :))
<ubuntumy> ak47suk1: Error: ":))" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-04
<fairuz> woot ejat
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-06
<susahsebut> hi lubotu2
<susahsebut> LOL
<tajul> halo everybody
<tajul> assalamualaikum and a very good evening
<tajul> huhu
<tajul> susahsebut: ada ka?
<tajul> fairuz
<tajul> fairuz_: 
<tajul> topic: event di Hospital Klang
<tajul> adei
<tajul> ejat: 
<tajul> ada ka?
<fairuz> tajul: yeah
<fairuz> wsalam
<tajul> ni fairuz mana ni
<fairuz> eh susahsebut pun ada
<tajul> sila perkenalkan diri
<fairuz> hehe
<tajul> keke
<tajul> ada 2 fairuz disini
<fairuz> kat facebook pun fairuz
<tajul> fairuz melayu ke, fairuz jerman
<fairuz> oh sama je tuh, satu opis
<tajul> keke
<tajul> haa
<tajul> lagi konpius aku
<fairuz> satu umah
<fairuz> keke
<tajul> lo..
<tajul> dable.. tranble konpius
<tajul> ko dok mana ni wei?
<fairuz> france ler
<fairuz> tak tido lg tajul?
<tajul> tak
<tajul> ada beberapa task nak kene buat
<tajul> semua takde kene mengena ngan keje aku
<tajul> haha
<tajul> lebih pada minat
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> tu yg sedap buat mlm2 tu
<fairuz> sedar2 dah kul 3 pagi keke
<susahsebut> eh
<susahsebut> korang berbual kat sini rupanya
<susahsebut> ping tajul fairuz 
<tajul> ada2
<tajul> tu la bro fairuz
<tajul> aku baru recover 2 hari tekanan darah rendah
<tajul> susahsebut: ada task kat Hospital Klang
<susahsebut> details?
<tajul> Community dijemput utk mengajar
<tajul> sapa nak pegi ni..
<susahsebut> huhu
<tajul> Altfa @wan firdaus
<tajul> dah ada crowd, takde orang nak ajar
<tajul> erm..
<susahsebut> course untuk ubuntu desktop? server?
<susahsebut> to be honest, tajul ko tau aku sape. kerja apa. jadi aku tak dapat nak bantu apa2 selain dari bantu buat penghebahan, masukkan details dalam wiki, ubuntu.com etc. 
<tajul> kita perlukan sorang tenaga pengajar.. 
<tajul> dan orang yg ramai utk promo
<tajul> aku rasa yg ramai tu dah ada
<tajul> yg sorang tu takde
<susahsebut> tarikh event?
<tajul> 27
<tajul> ejat: 
<tajul> halu2 ejat
<tajul> (dah lene gamaknye budak ni)
<tajul> huhu
<susahsebut> 27 bukan hari cuti eh. 
<tajul> ye la
<tajul> cover utk org gomen
<tajul> buat cuti, mau tak mai
<tajul> hehe
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-09
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
#ubuntu-my 2014-03-03
 * ejat pang mypapit oit oit 
#ubuntu-my 2015-03-05
<darknite> salam semua
<darknite> ada orang tak
<sweemeng> hi folks, what laptop do you use your ubuntu on?
<ubuntut> hi assalammualaikum
<ubuntut> macam mne nk disk cleanup dlm ubuntu
<ubuntut> hello
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-06
<UbuntuMY> Mr Super was added by: Mr Super
<UbuntuMY> playboye91 was added by: playboye91
<UbuntuMY> kabusmalam669 was added by: kabusmalam669
<UbuntuMY> AhmadMuazAmin was added by: AhmadMuazAmin
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> https://www.egi.eu/news/new-publication-egi-engage-impact-results/
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Test
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-07
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: RT @valoriez: Happy to say that #Kubuntu #beta 1 for our next LTS, Bionic is now available for #testing! See https://t.co/ZuV3iLRqk0 for de…
<UbuntuMY> Mohamad Norazlan was added by: Mohamad Norazlan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following additional packages will be installed:    clamav  The following packages will be REMOVED:    cryfs dotnet-runtime-2.0.0 dotnet-sdk-2.0.0 libcurl3 powershell slack-desktop virtualbox-5.2  The following NEW packages will be installed:    libcurl4  The following packages will be upgraded:    clamav
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> libcurl3 -> libcurl4 dependecies in bionic
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The Window Switcher installation is broken, resources are missing.  Contact your distribution about this.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Selecting previously unselected package slack-desktop.  (Reading database ... 370084 files and directories currently installed.)  Preparing to unpack slack-desktop-3.0.5-amd64.deb ...  Unpacking slack-desktop (3.0.5) ...  dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of slack-desktop:   slack-desktop depends on libcurl3; however:    Package libcurl3 is not installed.  dpkg: error processing package slack-desktop (--install):   dependency
<UbuntuMY> problems - leaving unconfigured  Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-11ubuntu1) ...  Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.23-1ubuntu3) ...  Processing triggers for mime-support (3.60ubuntu1) ...  Errors were encountered while processing:   slack-desktop
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of virtualbox-5.2:   virtualbox-5.2 depends on libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2); however:    Package libcurl3 is not installed.  dpkg: error processing package virtualbox-5.2 (--install):   dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<UbuntuMY> Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir was added by: Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir
<UbuntuMY> jdogaya was added by: jdogaya
<UbuntuMY> ابن إسماعيل was added by: ابن إسماعيل
<UbuntuMY> fendy_dtm was added by: fendy_dtm
<UbuntuMY> Monster Qey was added by: Monster Qey
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Selamat Datang ke group Telegram:  Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team  Anda boleh berbincang dan bersembang mengenai Ubuntu dan aktiviti Ubuntu LoCo Team di sini. Anda juga boleh bertanya soalan newbies di sini.  Tiada peraturan khusus dalam group ini. Hanya peraturan sosial yang umum seperti:  - Sama-sama menjaga tatasusila perbualan agar tidak mewujudkan pergaduhan/perbalahan.  - Jangan tanya untuk bertanya. Sila ajukan terus soalan anda dengan
<UbuntuMY> ringkas dan mudah agar boleh dijawab oleh senior2 yang berkelapangan dalam group ini.  - Sabar. Kami tidak dibayar untuk menjawab soalan anda. Oleh itu, mohon bersabar jika soalan anda lambat dijawab.  - Search. Jika anda rasakan soalan newbies anda mungkin pernah dijawab dalam group ini. Anda boleh juga guna fungsi search dulu sebelum bertanya.  Invite Link:   https://t.me/ubuntumalaysia  Upcoming Activities:  1. Ubuntu Lepaking - (TBA @myfenris)  2.
<UbuntuMY> Ubuntu InstallFest - (TBA @mauisabily)  3. Kelas Ubuntu untuk Pengguna Baru - (TBA - sila enroll nama jika berminat)  Kelas Ubuntu untuk Pengguna Baru (Ubuntu Classroom For Newbies)  Siapa newbies kat sini nak masuk kelas asas? Sila masukkan nama:  1. @mohdsanusisaari   2. @harisfazillah   3. @fendy_dtm--> _SILA MASUKKAN NAMA  ---------  Topik cadangan kelas asas  Proposed by APOGEE  Tajuk Kelas: Ubuntu Untuk Pengguna Baru. (Ubuntu For Newbies)  Pengajar:
<UbuntuMY> (akan dikemaskini)  Topik:  1. Pengenalan Ubuntu  2. Perkakasan Asas  - Desktop  - Laptop  - Pelayan ( intro asas je... sebab kelas newbie)  3. Pemasangan Ubuntu  - Muat Turun   - Backup  - Dual Boot  - Format  - Install  - Update  4. Penggunaan Ubuntu  - untuk melayari internet  - untuk menulis/menaip/mencetak dokumen (word, spreadsheet)  - untuk persembahan (presentation)  - untuk tonton video  - untuk dengar lagu  - untuk edit video (pengenalan)  -
<UbuntuMY> untuk edit lagu (pengenalan)  - untuk edit grafik (pengenalan)  - untuk bangunkan sistem maklumat (pengenalan)  - untuk bermain video game (pengenalan)  - untuk __________ (newbies sila tambah)  5. Kemana Seterusnya?  - Open Source  - Contribution
<UbuntuMY> NikN9 was added by: NikN9
<UbuntuMY> HafySyah was added by: HafySyah
<UbuntuMY> Apih123 was added by: Apih123
<UbuntuMY> <Apih123> Salam. Minimum spec utk pc pakai ubuntu bpe ye?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @Apih123, 512mb ram - lubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <Apih123> Okayh thanks
<UbuntuMY> <Apih123> Kt mana boleh download?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Btw, spec pc apa?
<UbuntuMY> Nizam ILyas was added by: Nizam ILyas
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @Apih123, Google
<UbuntuMY> <Apih123> Intel core 2 duo  Ram 2gb
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @Apih123, Try le kubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Btw, saya prefer xubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <Apih123> Jap. Sebenarnya, apa beza yg plg ketara ubuntu dgn window?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @Apih123, Environment
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> https://ms.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> kerare76 was added by: kerare76
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @Apih123, soalan basic ni... try la cari dulu
<UbuntuMY> <Apih123> Ahh sbb dlm ni pun mmg basic kan?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> kt youtube byk
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> nanti kalau tk pasti lepas buat research
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> baru tanya semula
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Install je ubuntu. Jangan takut
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @Apih123, Saya taktau beza window dah sekarang. Last pakai windows 7 pun sikit2 je. Skang dah lama x sentuh windows
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> @Apogeek, Mantap.. x pakai window..
<UbuntuMY> Pulut_kuning was added by: Pulut_kuning
<UbuntuMY> <Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir> Ya, saya punya pc terus install linux .. da malas nk pakai Window
<UbuntuMY> <Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir> Kedekut... Distro linux. Percuma.
<UbuntuMY> <Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir> Cuma hati kena kental lah. Cz pujukan window nie kuat... Hihi
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> ada lg ke programming bukan utk schooleavers?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> mcm yg mdec buat 3 bulan sebelum ni
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir, Kenapa laks? .. skrg Linux semua boleh buat apa..hihi .
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @nanasklinux, well, tak juga.. untuk tukang repair phone.. mosty semua pengilang support windows.. nak debug phone bagai tu..
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Hihi .. pakai wine tak jalan ek
<UbuntuMY> M2U1002U00 was added by: M2U1002U00
<UbuntuMY> Wan55 was added by: Wan55
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Windows... MS Office tak blh tgl der... hahahaha..
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-08
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Aku skrg pakai wps ok je buka doc office
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Cuma tak boleh buat mailmerge je
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @nanasklinux, Preferred, wps..
<UbuntuMY> RomziAhamd was added by: RomziAhamd
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Power Point dia xsepower ms office 😅
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> nak power2 buat apa hahaha .. org nak tgh je pun ..
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> malah kalau present org teknikal ni selalu hitam putih je huhu ..
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> org marketing yg suka cantik2 ni
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Bos punya pp.. kita pkai notepad ja wt slide 😂
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> hahaha .. jenuh .
<UbuntuMY> Man_jadda_wajada was added by: Man_jadda_wajada
<UbuntuMY> andronicus was added by: andronicus
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @nanasklinux, Minta awek comel sikit present bang musti okey
<UbuntuMY> Zz Tan was added by: Zz Tan
<UbuntuMY> <Zz Tan> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/asia-crypto-congress-malaysia-tickets-43049949558?aff=raymondng&afu=23126731790
<UbuntuMY> J was added by: J
<UbuntuMY> <J> Hihi
<UbuntuMY> Dins09 was added by: Dins09
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> tersesat kah?
<UbuntuMY> <Mr Super> Salam geng
<UbuntuMY> <Mr Super> Nk tnya
<UbuntuMY> <Mr Super> Sya newbie lagi😅
<UbuntuMY> <Mr Super> Baru nk mencuba os ubuntu ni😅
<UbuntuMY> <Mr Super> Mohon tunjuk ajar
<UbuntuMY> <Razy Ooo> sama la kita
<UbuntuMY> <Razy Ooo> sy pon baru2 berjinak nak dekat setaun dah
<UbuntuMY> <Razy Ooo> amik masa ckit nak belajar os ni
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-09
<UbuntuMY> <Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir> ya, saya pun sama juga.. saya pula pengguna on/off hihi..... ikut mood juga. tapi insyaAllah.. mungkin akan istiqamah kut, nak guna linux mint nie
<UbuntuMY> <Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir> kena banyak tengok tutorial d youtube..
<UbuntuMY> <Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir> setakat ini downloadernya memuaskan hati saya.. saya guna xdman ( extream download manager)
<UbuntuMY> peraktechnetwork was added by: peraktechnetwork
<UbuntuMY> <Cikgu Kamal> Fwd from Bahiyah Store: Teknologi PdPc Abad Ke-21:  Istimewa untuk Guru seluruh Malaysia  One Stop Centre alat PdPc Abad Ke-21 yang komprehensif dan inovatif antaranya :  1- Pelbagai LCD Projector 2800 lumen ke atas  2-Pelbagai Mini LCD Projector 400-1800 Lumen  3- Pelbagai Visualizer/ Document Camera  4- Pembaris i-Think  5-Kad Traffic Light  6-White Screen & Motorized White Screen  7- Laminator A4 & A3  8-Wireles & Bluetooth Mic
<UbuntuMY> Speaker  9-Laser Pointer & Slide Pointer   10-Bluetooth Speaker for PC/Smartphone  11-Mirascreen/Anycast/Miracast for Android and Iphone smartphone  12-Smartboard / Interactive screen  13-Wireless Keyboard  14-Portable Speaker with Trolley  15-Multipurpose Socket with 6 USB slot  16-Laptop Beg with USB Charging  Dan banyak lagi..semua ada...mudah,cepat,terkini dan online.  Untuk details klik di sini @teknologipdp  Untuk membeli klik di sini
<UbuntuMY> http://www.wasap.my/60172524359/PdPc21-nakbeli...  Atau Telegram : @bahiyahmall  Phone : 017-2524359
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-10
<UbuntuMY> <azrulamir> Fwd from Tech News: Ubuntu Linux 18.04 'Bionic Beaver' Beta 1 now available for download  https://betanews.com/2018/03/09/ubuntu-linux-bionic-beaver-beta/  March 10, 2018 at 09:05AM
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 18.04 LTS ke? 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <Muhammad Abduh Al-faqir> terbaik...
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Anyone using Xubuntu 18.04 beta? Anything new/interesting?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Akan datang upgrade.. Currently on top xubuntu 16.04
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @mauisabily, Yups
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Buffalo_Soldier, I'm using ubuntu n kubuntu ... xubuntu x try
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Used since alpha
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> @myfenris, Daily use camna? Kalau minor breakage sekali sehari... Kira ok dah tu
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Ok je.  Tiada masalah.  Guna utk buat kerja2 office, tengok movie, printing, internet.  Tiada masalah.  Default ubuntu.  Daily update.
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Nice... Thanks for the info
<UbuntuMY> <MySQL> Wassalam
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Buffalo_Soldier, Xde break pape sifu
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> akhirnya masalah kalendar selesai. baru kutahu rupanya kalendar gnome sama dgn kalendar evolution
<UbuntuMY> kopi0limau was added by: kopi0limau
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-11
<UbuntuMY> Idzham Aziz was added by: Idzham Aziz
<UbuntuMY> <Cikgu Kamal> http://telegra.ph/Teknologi-dan-Inovasi-ABM-PdPc-Abad-Ke-21-Guru-Malaysia-03-10
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> Assalammualaikum para admin dan semua ahli group sekalian. Kami di Perak Technology ingin mengumpulkan semua pakar ICT dan teknologi yang berasal dari Perak atau kini menetap di Perak. Sertai kami di @peraktechnology sekarang.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @mauisabily, Nape sifu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sifu @mauisabily ade dmana? Awk kt mana? Awak2 kt mana?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Oh
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Kt KL tgh angkut air hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @myfenris, High level nih..  silau mata tgk ss hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @mauisabily, Jom minum
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @tajulazhar, Bile La boleh jmp sir duke @tajulazhar nie
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> seTajul
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @mauisabily, aik tak settle lagi ke
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aku bwk air dari ijok dekat 30 liter, tak sempat guna air dah ada
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> air nk tuang kat kolah surau kot
